# Shinearama stock list for Waxstock



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is the finished list of stock we will be taking to Waxstock. If there is anything we have missed of the finished list, please let us no. Also on the day we will match any of the manufactures discounts 

Stock list includes:

303
Snow foam lances
Auto Finesse
Bilt-Hamber
Blackfire
Britemax
California Car Scents
Clear Coat
Concours Car Care
Car Pro
Dodo Juice
Eurrow
Ezi Detail 
Finish Care
GTechniq 
Insta Finish
Kestrel
Lake Country
Lusso
Meguairs
Mirka
3M
Naviwax
Optimum
Poorboys
Permanon 
Prima
Rupes
Scholl
Stoner
Swissvax
Valet Pro
Gliptone
Autosmart
Espuma
Renovo
Wolf Chemicals
Zaino
Wheel Woolies
Stjärnagloss

Over the next few days i will be going through the above list itemising exactly what items will be taken too.:thumb:


----------

